# Blue & Tan or Blue Tri's



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I have found this really cute blue tri puppy and im thinking about emailing the breeder but first i would like to see some photos of blue tri chis or blue and tan chis grown up. So i thought i would ask here 

So could you please post your photos of your blue tri's or blue and tans 

Long and smooth coat

thanks in advance


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I had done these up a couple months ago for another thread I think... Good luck btw - you should post some pics of this potential pup!! hehe Blue's are one of my FAVORITES!! 




















And Marley now at 7 months...


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Darla was only days old here.








3 wks i think








6 wks








More recent
















I know you said grown up, but gives you an idea of the changes from teeny pup up till 6 months anyway. LOL x


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

As Bungee Has matured, her Tan eye dots and little bits on her legs plus the bum patch have faded so light its very hard to see were it seperates from the white, especialy in a camera flash!
The tan was a touch darker when she was a pup, Added a few pics to show the blue, tan and white, very pale tan tri-color girl  


Bungee about 8wks

















good shot of the bum patch 









eye and check dots









in this pic you can see a small bit of tan on her left front leg, but the eye dots look pretty faded, i luv my silly bunge <3


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

There are some older threads on this very topic, you can find them here:

*Blue tri-colour...*
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=40410

*anyone have a grey/blue chihuahua?*
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=34545


And the following two threads were part of a game but you can at least look at the pics of the blue tris as puppies and adults. 

*A game: Blues Clues Pt 1 (Smooth coat)* 
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=49887

*A game: Blues Clues Pt 2 (Long coat)*
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=49888


And my two blue tri girls:

*Faith as a puppy:*




























*Faith as an adult:*



























...continued...


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

*And Glory as a puppy:*









*Glory as an adult:*




























*And finally my blue girls together!*


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

My Britney:


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

thanks everyone

there all gorgeous!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Do you have a pic of the puppy you are interested in?
I know you cant post links but maybe can right click the pic?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I love blue chis! The fur babies posted here are gorgeous.  

Bella was born a blue tri color smooth coat, but her fur color became a richer chocolate blue after she turned one year old. She is chocolate blue with tan and white markings.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What beautiful Blue babies!!!!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Terri said:


> Do you have a pic of the puppy you are interested in?
> I know you cant post links but maybe can right click the pic?


I'll post some pics if the breeder replies to my email, don't want to jinx it haha. esp with the bad luck im having so far with people repling to my emails


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

JRZL said:


> I'll post some pics if the breeder replies to my email, don't want to jinx it haha. esp with the bad luck im having so far with people repling to my emails


Can we at least know if it's a long or smooth coat?


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Can we at least know if it's a long or smooth coat?


im not really sure, i have asked but its really hard to tell in the photo as it is quite young. im hoping its long


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Kikis a smooth coat. But shes ugly  lol


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Kikis a smooth coat. But shes ugly  lol


:O
Kiki's not ugly!! she is gorgeous!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Kikis a smooth coat. But shes ugly  lol


She a gorgeous little thing!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Kikis a smooth coat. But shes ugly  lol


Oh aren't you awful!! LOL I think she's a cute little thing! But I kind of understand where you're coming from. Marley is SO handsome when he has his ears up but is super dopey looking when they're floppy. SO frustrating!! LOL And it doesn't mean I love him any less. :love5:


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I love blue's.This is my blue Harry he don't have very much hair but he is a really sweet heart.























]


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

FBRaRrN said:


> I love blue's.This is my blue Harry he don't have very much hair but he is a really sweet heart.
> 
> Ahh yes, harry the sweetie pie tri- color...
> he precious, i love his name! hehe.. quite fitting


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

smallbeats_m_all said:


> FBRaRrN said:
> 
> 
> > I love blue's.This is my blue Harry he don't have very much hair but he is a really sweet heart.
> ...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha thankf ro your comments about Kiki lol! Shes erm kinda pretty  She has pretty dyas and ugly weeks  lol


----------

